# Bait suggestion for rat traps needed.



## PPVallhunds

Well we had rats move in under my old metal shed after the nabour moved and took there bird feeders and shed with them so the rats moved in to our garden. Now I have pulled down the metal shed to put up a new wodden one for the mice the rats have moved closer to the house and my mouse shed. 
I've had a live catch trap set for days with no luck so have had to set a snap trap due to the risk of lepto for my dog.
Well just new went to feed the mice to find the rat climbing out my shed window! It's been on top the cages helping its self to the mouse food on the mesh lids.

I tryed so far, ham, peanut butter, egg food, my mouse food and Apple coated in sugar.

Can anyone suggest anything else to try befor these rats end up killing my mice.
If it comes to it I will get some netting up and pull out all the stuff where it's hiding and I'll catch it myself but that's going to be a big hassel.


----------



## dunctonhams

Chocolate is supposed to be effective bait for rats.

Good luck with evicting your unwanted new neighbours!


----------



## SarahC

I use poison.Neosorexa gold in pots under the shed and inside the shed and solid blocks pushed down the rat runs/holes with a brick on top.Dead within the week and never caused a problem with the dogs or wildlife.Best to get in quick before it becomes multiple rats.


----------



## PPVallhunds

What if a rat come out and dies and the dog eats it sarah? I've Hurd of dogs getting poisoned that way. That's my biggest worrie.

I brought two more snap traps and set them up, the bugger pinched the suffer Apple off the trap with out setting it off!

I think there is two as after I came out my shed and went behind the stuff next to the shed it was screaming so assume there is at least two. 
We live next to a river so we will never be rid of them but in 9 years befor the nabours moved we never saw one in the garden. Once the new shed is up I'm going to clear out all the junk in the garden so they can't live there.


----------



## SarahC

They virtually always die in their holes.I've only ever found one stretched out in the garden but other than rolling in it there's no interest.All of my dogs kill anything furred that moves but I've never had one that would eat a dead rat,fox,badger,mole,cat,shrew or squirrel.Rabbits they will eat and mice and hedgehogs.I think maybe some stories are scaremongering.If you catch and dispatch a live rat see if your dog will eat it,bet it won't.


----------



## SarahC

I always get one move in when the weather changes and take up residence in previous rat runs.


----------



## pauly

I use the grain based poisons, rather than the wax block type. I found they would drag the wax blocks out into the open & I was worried about the dogs eating them. I haven't found any dead bodies, so I would agree with Sarah. My lurchers will kill any live rat but they don't show any interest in eating them.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Ok I'll keep the loosen as a last resort just in case as my dog is very accident prone so if something bad could happen you bet it will with her. (I seem to know how to pick them, I also have a budgie with a dodgy leg and prone stomach ulcers)

I went and got some new snapper traps tonight and the wodden one it pinched the bait off the catch is right on the edge so I've placed a tiny bit of food right at the back of the plate. The shop also had electric ones, they had no rat one's but but had a look at the mouse one, apparently kills them in seconds and 3 AA batteries will do 50 mice. Would that be a humane way to go?


----------



## andypandy29us

we used snickers bars to catch next doors rats and the squirrel that was in the loft ... they seemed to enjoy them


----------



## PPVallhunds

Still no luck, they seem to be keeping a low profile at the moment.

I'll be cleaning the mice later so my plan it to put the rubbish bag on the floor in a corner then put the traps around it with peanut butter.

If that fails I'm going in after them, ive got rat proof gloves at work


----------



## AyJay658

Just so you have all the info, poison is an extremely slow and painful death for the rats. I'm all for getting rid of them for the safety of your animals but there's no crueler way to do it than poisoning. It basically makes their organs haemorrhage and they bleed to death out of their bottoms and mouths. If you know this already, fair enough, if not I'd urge you to try everything under the sun before this!


----------



## PPVallhunds

yeah, its an anticoalaguant itsnt it.

a friend suggested the glue pads but that would mean I would have to despach them myself, don't fancy trying that.

I could smell something dead out there today, only slightly but the mice are all ok so don't know if one of the rats has popped its clogs.


----------



## jemesthomus

Hello Guys,

I have one problem for bait in my garden kill bait tips to suggest to me with also create a problem for a rat. Please suggest me both kill quickly & homemade solution no use for chemical products.

thanks in advance


----------

